# Christmas Present



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

What is the Christmas you remember best?
My mom came home with an aluminium tree. Had one of those flood lights with a rotating plastic deal in front of it to change colors. I do not recall any of the gifts but I will never forget that tree.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Did that rotating light have different colored filters so it changed from red to green to blue to yellow? While it tinkled out Jingle Bells? Our did.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Nope. just changed colors.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I remember my aunt getting me a little dress when I was 4. I didn't like the color for some reason, it was like a rust color. I'm sure she thought it was cute, but I cried and cried. I called it a "slave dress". I'm embarrassed about my lack of grace now, but I was a kid. She was my favorite aunt, and always gave me the best presents. But that one seemed to disappoint my little selfish sensibilities.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Big Dave said:


> What is the Christmas you remember best?
> My mom came home with an aluminium tree. Had one of those flood lights with a rotating plastic deal in front of it to change colors. I do not recall any of the gifts but I will never forget that tree.


I remember the aluminium tree, the light was called the color wheel. Our color wheel got too hot and melted. The next year Dear Mother put up the tree and strung those big Christmas lights. She didn't realize that those electric lights and a metal tree don't mix. I got knocked to the ground when I brushed up against it. She didn't unplug it until my baby sister got a little shock. Guess I was expendable, baby sister was not.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Haha! We had the same tree and, music free, light. I must have been 12-13 the Christmas I received a cast iron Dutch oven, a 4qt pot belly pot with the little legs on it and a real, Jansport backpack. I lost the oven and pot years ago, but still use the pack.


----------

